# Famous avon lake piebald buck found dead



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've seen this deer several times over the years at a chemical plant I sometimes work in. Sad to see him go down like this. 

http://chronicle.northcoastnow.com/2014/12/04/one-three-piebald-deer-dies-avon-lake/


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Here are some pictures I took earlier this year.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Youre right, what a screwed up way to go. Not getting killed by a hunter or car, but dying while trying to mate


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Youre right, what a screwed up way to go. Not getting killed by a hunter or car, but dying while trying to mate


That quest has taken many a good buck (and man) down!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Sure glad I don't mate any more or the samething might happen to me.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

There are three of them around Avon Lake, well two now. I heard he was struck by a car and thats what took em out.


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah I heard he was hit by a vehicle too.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That was a beautiful deer. 

Sounds as though his genetics are around with the two other piebalds around.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That was a gorgeous deer. Shame he's not around to be admired any longer.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Now I hear it was natural causes. Avon is trying to raise 2 grand to get it "preserved" as they called it.


----------

